# Chrisman Maltese



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I really need to SERIOUSLY correct something, that I stated when I first joined SM. First, I am so sorry and deeply regret
my thoughtless and inaccurate words.

When I first joined SM, I was in SO MUCH pain after loosing my little girl Kara - that I was in a place were only pain was. Which is no excuse.

Anyway, looking back at my original thread, I now realize how very wrong I was. So very wrong. I made a thoughtless comment with no basis - and I could not more regret and am deeply sorry for. I mention something about "attitude".

Well let me tell you, I just got finished speaking with Chris, really for the very first time - What a warm and caring man, not only about his beautiful fur babies, but about many things, and I am keeping him and those he cares about in my thougts. I could hear his heart in his voice.

In addition, to actually speaking to him, and hearing his warmth, I have been purchasing his PISH pads and deodorizer products....WHICH ARE INCREDIBLE!!!! And the service I receive when I place my order on-line is incredibly effecient, and as I said, the products are AWESOME.

This makes my no thought comment even worse. I can only hope that all of you can forgive me, as well as Chrisman Maltese.

Honestly, when I was talking with Chris, it felt like I had known him for years.

I never want to ever hurt someone.....ever....I'd rather be hurt, then cause hurt - 

I was DEAD wrong! His voice today said it all....deep warmth.

Thank you for letting me share this - and please know how terribly wrong and deeply sorry I am.

Christine


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I respect you and admire you for this thread, it takes alot to say not only were you wrong but your sorry!
I wouldn't worry about it, you admitted your mistake , apologized from the heart and was sincere, thats good enough for me :grouphug: 
And to be honest I never saw your first comment so :w00t: I just thought I would post and let you know I appreciate your honesty and sincerity .
ANDREA


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not sure if I know what comment you were referring to? But, I am really happy that you spoke to Chris (Chrisman Maltese.) He really is such a FABULOUS person: sincere, very professional and has a wonderful sense of humor too! His dogs and their long time established reputation obviously speak for themselves but he is also a terrific person. I have always said how lucky I feel to have one of his dogs and he has always been there for me and Mia. His *consistency* and professionalism to me is incomparable, in my own opinion. In life, we often find how pp change once the power position changes; one may be super sweet to you when you are a potential buyer but the tune changes once you paid for the dog (or decide not to). But not Chrisman maltese. Even after he sold me one of his babies, he was* consistently* nice and caring. He was never overbearing, always giving me room and control as the pet owner, but yet, he was always there for guidance. *That to me is character. *

I wish more people would wait to judge others and only do so if he/she has_ substantial_ personal experience. Often, there are a lot of hype or misrepresentations based on hearsay and such, that the truth gets lost or even distorted. People should always dig deeper for the truth. 

I applaud you for this post, it took a lot of guts! :aktion033: No worries, its all water under the bridge now! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

what post?  i'm glad you got a chance to talk to chris.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 6 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665125


> I am not sure if I know what comment you were referring to? But, I am really happy that you spoke to Chris (Chrisman Maltese.) He really is such a FABULOUS person: sincere, very professional and has a wonderful sense of humor too! His dogs and their long time established reputation obviously speak for themselves but he is also a terrific person. I have always said how lucky I feel to have one of his dogs and he has always been there for me and Mia. His *consistency* and professionalism to me is incomparable, in my own opinion. In life, we often find how pp change once the power position changes; one may be super sweet to you when you are a potential buyer but the tune changes once you paid for the dog (or decide not to). But not Chrisman maltese. Even after he sold me one of his babies, he was* consistently* nice and caring. He was never overbearing, always giving me room and control as the pet owner, but yet, he was always there for guidance. *That to me is character. *
> 
> I wish more people would wait to judge others and only do so if he/she has_ substantial_ personal experience. Often, there are a lot of hype or misrepresentations based on hearsay and such, that the truth gets lost or even distorted. People should always dig deeper for the truth.
> 
> I applaud you for this post, it took a lot of guts! :aktion033: No worries, its all water under the bridge now! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Bump to the above.

Since I've been speaking to Chris, I too have only had wonderful experiences. Not only has it been nice to remain in contact with Moxie's first Daddy's, but also keeping him abrest of all of Moxie's wonderful, and fast, progression in the world of training. (his AKC Canine Good Citizen at only 8 months, his therapy work, etc. ) has been a nice thing to be able to do. With a good conscience, I have referred many people to Chrisman over the year and have never regretted it, nor have they.

I too use his "Pish Pads'. As a Maltese mommy for over 15 years, and once upon user of thousands of wee wee pads, I no longer feel like I'm adding to the landfill and We love them. And I might add that never has one fell apart, smelled after washing or been anything less than what I was promiced before I purchased.

I feel that in the world of Maltese breeding, among certain breeders, there is often a tremendous amount of jealousy. Sure if you're one of the top breeders in the country it no surprise that others wouldn't be envious... and sometimes say something that might not be appropriate. There are times that I get that feeling here by some of the comments that are posted. Re: eye stain, re-touching on pix etc. These have always been ridiculous, hurtful and false insinuations.

Chris and Manny have spent years and years and have put a lot of money into their breeding program. And have the champions to point to to prove it. And not any less important, also have made many of us very happy with our decision to adopt a Chrisman Maltese. 

Although there are those who beg to differ, They have always been available to talk to. Their knowledge about this breed is vast as is no surprise. When you are passionate about something, it shows. 

I too applaud you for your comments and honesty. People can learn a lot by your actions.

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 6 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665125


> I am not sure if I know what comment you were referring to? But, I am really happy that you spoke to Chris (Chrisman Maltese.) He really is such a FABULOUS person: sincere, very professional and has a wonderful sense of humor too! His dogs and their long time established reputation obviously speak for themselves but he is also a terrific person. I have always said how lucky I feel to have one of his dogs and he has always been there for me and Mia. His *consistency* and professionalism to me is incomparable, in my own opinion. In life, we often find how pp change once the power position changes; one may be super sweet to you when you are a potential buyer but the tune changes once you paid for the dog (or decide not to). But not Chrisman maltese. Even after he sold me one of his babies, he was* consistently* nice and caring. He was never overbearing, always giving me room and control as the pet owner, but yet, he was always there for guidance. *That to me is character. *
> 
> I wish more people would wait to judge others and only do so if he/she has_ substantial_ personal experience. Often, there are a lot of hype or misrepresentations based on hearsay and such, that the truth gets lost or even distorted. People should always dig deeper for the truth.
> 
> I applaud you for this post, it took a lot of guts! :aktion033: No worries, its all water under the bridge now! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Most excellent post, Godiva Goddess, I agree 100%...People tend to JUDGE without FACTS...Breeders and individuals...If you see 2 or 3 dogs on SM for example, how can you JUDGE a Breeder's line???? That just doesn't make sense to me. Integrity in the Dog World is not easy to find. I know that Chrisman has integrity, I know that Bonnie Palmer has integrity...I have dealt with a few other breeders who do not...Jealousy makes people act in strange ways...To ALLHEART, good for you for fixing an unfounded wrong. You are a good egg!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ I want to concur w/ what your wrote about referring people (or answering PMs ) to Chrisman with *GOOD CONSCIENCE.* To me, that is extremely important. I would never refer anyone (stranger or friends) to a breeder whom I was not wholeheartedly supporting. If I were to have a disclaimer, for whatever reason, I would never put my word behind that breeder. 

When I answered messages about Chrisman, I am speaking the complete TRUTH, compiled by my 1 yr experience interacting w/ Chrisman maltese, and how CONSISTENT they were in every aspect, from beginning til now. 

I think many people feel pressured to "stick up" or "defend" their own breeder so they hesitate to speak the _complete_ truth when being asked.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 6 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665151


> ^^ I want to concur w/ what your wrote about referring people (or answering PMs ) to Chrisman with *GOOD CONSCIENCE.* To me, that is extremely important. I would never refer anyone (stranger or friends) to a breeder whom I was not wholeheartedly supporting. If I were to have a disclaimer, for whatever reason, I would never put my word behind that breeder.
> 
> When I answered messages about Chrisman, I am speaking the complete TRUTH, compiled by my 1 yr experience interacting w/ Chrisman maltese, and how CONSISTENT they were in every aspect, from beginning til now.
> 
> I think many people feel pressured to "stick up" or "defend" their own breeder so they hesitate to speak the _complete_ truth when being asked.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can not thank you enough for your kindness, forgiveness and understanding. It helps so much and I am so grateful that you all would be so understanding at my shameless error.

It was a comment I made something on the order of "Chrisman and their attitiude". It wasn't many words - but they were words that I typed from complete ignorance. 

When my baby girl passed away, and I had no babies at home, and have no children, the babies were and always be my children, I tried so hard to go on, without any fur babies. But both hubby and I knew that is almost impossible.

So of course, we both wanted to be "parents" again so desperately, so who do you immediately think of, when you strongly desire the best of the best...of course Chrisman. My husband and I both wanted the best chance for the baby to be, so I did call Chris at that time. And bless his soul, he was on his way to a show, but still answered his phone, and let me know he was on the way to a show, but to call him back Thursday. 

The place I was in, is how can the world go on....don't they know little Kara passed away - why isn't the world stopping????

So my comment was more a defense mecahnism, as I look back now, thinking, I will never hold those precious babies I see on his site. 

Perhaps, some good can come out of my huge mistake, that this here thread will quiet the jealousy and hearsay - and reveal the truth - that they are a wonderful loving breeder.

Thank you again for your support and understanding - and once again, am deeply sorry.

Thank you all for sharing your wonderful loving experiences.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Allheart-* Please dont beat yourself up over this. Things like this happen but its all OK now. It was just a misunderstanding, thats all.  

I can only imagine the sadness and pain you felt when you lost your previous fur baby so you were not in a good emotional state. It is OK and very understandable. We are all human. Don't feel bad anymore!!! :smootch:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Allheart

I've been sworn to secrecy but I have had interaction with and spoken to Chrisman Maltese and I wish to add to your statement. In this particular situation, Chrisman Maltese went to a considerable expense that they did not have to do... and so in my book, they deserve a round of atta boys....

:aktion033: :aktion033: 

and I think you are to be admired also


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Both of my girls have the Chrisman line in them. I think Manny and Chris are great! I don't feel the same about their pads anymore. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't hesitate to refer them as a breeder.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 6 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665170


> Allheart
> 
> I've been sworn to secrecy but I have had interaction with and spoken to Chrisman Maltese and I wish to add to your statement. In this particular situation, Chrisman Maltese went to a considerable expense that they did not have to do... and so in my book, they deserve a round of atta boys....
> 
> ...



Okay, I would never ever ask someone to betray a promise. But (not playing a game show , but it would be something I am unaware of that took place? Until today, I did only speak once to him very briefly.

Is it something additional I need to feel bad about .

Thanks.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 6 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665176


> Okay, I would never ever ask someone to betray a promise. But (not playing a game show   , but it would be something I am unaware of that took place? Until today, I did only speak once to him very briefly.
> 
> Is it something additional I need to feel bad about  .[/B]


I'm sorry. I should have said anything to add your angst.

the situation I am referring to was totally different and I am just saying that Chisman is a good outfit in my book....


Ignore me... I run off at the mouth and frequently thread jack while inserting my foot into my mouth... :w00t:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 6 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665185


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 6 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665176





> Okay, I would never ever ask someone to betray a promise. But (not playing a game show   , but it would be something I am unaware of that took place? Until today, I did only speak once to him very briefly.
> 
> Is it something additional I need to feel bad about  .[/B]


I'm sorry. I should have said anything to add your angst.

the situation I am referring to was totally different and I am just saying that Chisman is a good outfit in my book....


Ignore me... I run off at the mouth and frequently thread jack while inserting my foot into my mouth... :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh no reason to be sorry. I am just very relieved it wasn't in reference to my situtation. And I think I have you beat about running off at the mouth ....I was all "in the soup, without the spoon, as they say.

Thanks so much for clarifying .


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Am I the only one, who remembers Christopher's blastings on MO??

The deleted threads continued AFTER his best buddy (Jay) "sold" the site to him.
Not to mention Christopher's "smart" mouth, on MO, all along.

Edward Scissor Hands?? Gag me.

There's a huge difference between treating everyone, as you would like to be treated,
and treating those, whom you make a profit. As well as, get free advertising. Which,
by the way, was not allowed on MO. Nope, couldn't discuss options, with regards to 
disposables pads. But you could post all day long, about the crappy Pish Pads.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

After reading this thread, my respect for all of you has increased three-fold. I'm so glad to be a part of this board!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 6 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665206


> Am I the only one, who remembers Christopher's blastings on MO??
> 
> The deleted threads continued AFTER his best buddy (Jay) "sold" the site to him.
> Not to mention Christopher's "smart" mouth, on MO, all along.
> ...



I remember, Deb. I also remember many telling their story of their experiences there. It's why they came here.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 6 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665206


> Am I the only one, who remembers Christopher's blastings on MO??
> 
> The deleted threads continued AFTER his best buddy (Jay) "sold" the site to him.
> Not to mention Christopher's "smart" mouth, on MO, all along.
> ...



So in other words, I paid Chrisman to be nice to me? And in return I'm giving him free advertising?
I'm offended by that comment. I can only speak from my own experience. And it has been a good one. With Chrisman and WITH his pish pads. I'm sorry you didn't have the same experiences as some of us have had.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was a little worried about this thread when I saw it come up. This breeder brings out strong emotions, both pro and con. 

The OP started the tread to apologize, which she has done and there isn't much reason to keep it open, so I'm going to close it.

K/C Mom
Administration Team


----------

